# 2000 Sentra 1.8--Engine Shaking



## ecrivera (Nov 23, 2005)

My mother in law's 2000 sentra with barely 26,000 miles! The engine has started shaking really really bad! Its throwing a code, she took it to autozone and the code stated something to do with the pistons? from my experience, when a car shakes in idle, it has to do with the sparks,dist,rotor,cables etc. We changed the sparkplugs, but it looks as if this car doesnt have the contemporary distributor or cables! the car runs ol when revved, but shakes when idling/coming to a stop. Any suggestions as to what can be the problem?

thanks~!!


----------



## slhaas (May 1, 2005)

ecrivera said:


> My mother in law's 2000 sentra with barely 26,000 miles! The engine has started shaking really really bad! Its throwing a code, she took it to autozone and the code stated something to do with the pistons? from my experience, when a car shakes in idle, it has to do with the sparks,dist,rotor,cables etc. We changed the sparkplugs, but it looks as if this car doesnt have the contemporary distributor or cables! the car runs ol when revved, but shakes when idling/coming to a stop. Any suggestions as to what can be the problem?
> 
> thanks~!!


Well I'd investigate that code more. Could be an electrical problem that is seemingly going away at higher RPM because of the increased flow of electricity. I'd check to make sure the plugs arent getting wet at the connection (say with a leaky valve cover gasket), check the wires themselves, the alternator could be going bad, check the voltage regulator, any number of small electrical components, air filter, fuel filter, etc.


----------

